# SBF Keeps failing



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any recommendations for SBF failing constantly?

The best I can do it get to flashing code group 33, but it doesn't go past 0% or 1% then tries to switch to BP passthrough. I've never had this problem, didn't change anything, and have tried both of my cables.

My only guess is that the USB port is 100% dead at this point and so the phone can't stay connected. The phone always recognizes it is connected to USB, but the computer obviously doesn't think it is.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you update to .629?


----------



## ben7337 (Jul 4, 2011)

No jellybelly's. I'm not nearly that stupid or uninformed given that I read on this forum every day. My usb port has been slowly going though. sometimes charging is an issue. I just plugged in to my HTPC desktop though and installed drivers and rsd lite on it, and things seem to be going fine now. *fingers crossed*

EDIT: and the desktop saved the day, I'm going to assume it is just my laptop's fault. It is so glitchy its own webcam keeps rejecting it, this junker really just needs to die.


----------



## possnfiffer (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm not saying im stupid but the update slips in there when you're trying to troubleshoot hardware issues and it makes sense to go back to original state to test the camera etc, then you try to root and sbf and bam ur screwed! that's where i'm at currently with my global and i hope a fix will be posted shortly


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

ben7337 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for SBF failing constantly?
> 
> The best I can do it get to flashing code group 33, but it doesn't go past 0% or 1% then tries to switch to BP passthrough. I've never had this problem, didn't change anything, and have tried both of my cables.
> 
> My only guess is that the USB port is 100% dead at this point and so the phone can't stay connected. The phone always recognizes it is connected to USB, but the computer obviously doesn't think it is.


Quoting http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF


_Note:_ Under certain circumstances (especially when using Windows Vista and Windows 7) there might be a problem with not all device drivers being installed correctly. In such case, the flashing process will abort, and your phone won't be able to boot normally. RSDLite shows the following error message:
Error switching phone to BP Pass through mode

To get around this issue, once you get a _Device driver could not be installed_ message from Windows, don't close RSDLite nor power off the phone. Start Motorola Driver Installer once again, and let it finish. Then if RSDLite didn't timeout yet, head to Device Manager, find the _Unknown device_, and in its properties' _Driver_ tab click _Update driver&#8230;_. It should now install normally. If RSDLite timed out and you got an error from it, just repeat the SBF process. The driver should now be present, and the flashing process will finish normally.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

Gasai Yuno said:


> Quoting http://droid.koumakan.jp/wiki/SBF
> 
> 
> _Note:_ Under certain circumstances (especially when using Windows Vista and Windows 7) there might be a problem with not all device drivers being installed correctly. In such case, the flashing process will abort, and your phone won't be able to boot normally. RSDLite shows the following error message:
> ...


That is correct.

You should always make sure your Motorola Driver is up to date before doing any SBF'ing. I also use the latest version of RSDLite before doing any SBF'ing. The previous versions wouldn't acknowledge my phone being present. Give the above mentioned a try and make sure everything is up to date and installed correctly before SBF'ing.

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------

